# [SOLVED] Can't Connect to Certain Websites



## gurvirj95 (Mar 17, 2011)

I can't get onto www.Xbox360iso.com and a few other sites. I did a LOT of looking around, and most people ended up fixing their problem by disabling their anti-viruses. The website doesn't work in any browser, I tried in Opera, Firefox, and IE. I started the computer in safe mode with networking, and then it worked. So I started it up normally, and it still didn't work.

The anti-viruses I was using were Avira and Malwarebytes' Anti Malware. I disabled Avira, and ended the MBAM process, since I can't end Avira's process. And it still didn't work. I then uninstalled Avira, and in the middle of the uninstallation, the website finally worked. After the uninstallation was finished, it asked me to reboot my computer to finalize the process.

So I did just that, and I'm back to square one. I ended MBAM.exe and uninstalled Avira, and it stopped working again. Someone please help. 

Oh and btw:


----------



## gurvirj95 (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Can't Connect to Certain Websites*

So I went to /g/ and someone helped me out there. All I had to do was right click Malwarebytes' in the system tray, and disable Website Blocking.

/thread.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Can't Connect to Certain Websites*

Whenever Malwarebytes blocks a site, there's a popup at the bottom right of the screen telling you what it's done.

If you want to leave the 'website blocking' option enabled for security reasons, you can add xbox360iso.com to the ignore list.


----------



## gurvirj95 (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Can't Connect to Certain Websites*



koala said:


> Whenever Malwarebytes blocks a site, there's a popup at the bottom right of the screen telling you what it's done.
> 
> If you want to leave the 'website blocking' option enabled for security reasons, you can add xbox360iso.com to the ignore list.


I don't think I've ever seen that notification you're talking about, but I also didn't know about the ignore list.  Thanks for telling me.


----------

